# Voyageur 11.8...Just Got It



## HARPO (Oct 27, 2021)

I picked this one up a little while ago because it wasn't far from my house and was comparatively inexpensive., as far as I was concerned. My size frame, and purchased from the original owner who was an older gentleman. I'm 69 and he's older than I am...

Anyway, here it is, another project to play with! Needs lots of love, a saddle, tires etc.   😎


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice pickup! Same size and color of a Superior I just got.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 27, 2021)

@Quakertownrich  Cool! 

I have to check my Decal stash, because I think I might have some "Voyageur 11.8" decals. 🙂


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah, it needs some love, but you're just the man for the job!
They're nice riding bikes. I have one of the chromed ones.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2021)

Made by Panasonic?  Long hard rides--this is the steed but I like touring bars.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2021)

Eric Amlie said:


> Yeah, it needs some love, but you're just the man for the job!
> They're nice riding bikes. I have one of the chromed ones.




I had the same one many years ago, and of course was looking for _another_ project. ( $50 and I brought it home). _Chrome ones are beautiful!!
_


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Made by Panasonic?  Long hard rides--this is the steed but I like touring bars.




Yes, Panasonic.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 29, 2021)

I can’t wait to see the finished pics Harpo! Tim


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2021)

-----

my how times have changed since this was manufactured...

today when one reads "VOYAGEUR 11.8" they are likely to think it an operating system for a computer...



-----


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Oct 31, 2021)

Quakertownrich:
     The stem on your SUPERIOR appears to be raised too high,  thus beyond the safety limit mark.  You do want to check and make certain that it is not beyond the safety limit mark BEFORE YOU ATTEMPT TO RIDE IT.

Goldenrod & others:  SURE THESE LIGHT LIGHTWEIGHT Japanese built Schwinn bikes ARE FANTASTIC WITH TOURING HANDLEBARS  &  TOURIST SPRING SADDLE SEAT, If You Prefer To Ride Upright !!!      Easy to change.   Just find the handlebars that you like.   It does not matter if they are from 1935  or  if  they are made of steel or aluminum.  Obviously Aluminum is going to be lighter but don't let that be your guiding factor.    Decide based on what you like and think will be the most comfortable shape and the most comfortable to ride with.   You never have any worries with steel handlebars in my opinion.
Anything with the 25.4mm (1") clamp area diameter   and  22.2mm (7/8") outer diameter where the grips & tourist brake levers attach,   will be great.      The WEINMANN tourist levers  from circa 1963 to at least 1980  are what  I would use.   RED DOT, GOLD DOT etc,  doesn't matter as far as functionality as they are the same.    Early & mid sixties RED DOT have eye poker, knife edge ends to the Squeeze handle,  where the later RED DOTS, GOLD DOTS, etc have Ball End, safety edge ends to the Squeeze handle.       ALL OF THESE ARE EXTREMELY DURABLE,  LIGHTWEIGHT,  AND SIMPLE TO MOUNT, AND THEY ALL HAVE A NICE REFINED APPEARANCE TO THEM.     The Bell Pitcrew 600 Cable Set (cost $10) from Walmart online & Ace Hardware online   has  the  FERRULES included ( the aluminum ferrules that go where the brake cable attaches into the WEINMANN tourist levers.      The Bell pitcrew 600 cable set  has  both the  road bike brake ends  & the (mountain bike/Cruiser/3speed STYLE ends) that are shaped like an ASPIRIN tablet.    You simply cut off the END which you will not need.
These ancient WEINMANN tourist levers have a durable standard Flat Head Screwdriver, MOUNTING ATTACHMENT TIGHTENING SCREW which is extremely durable and easy to work with.       When you change from DROP BARS such as on any old VARSITY, CONTINENTAL, LeTour, etc  or those Superiors,  or Voyageur 11.8  models (ANYTHING with Drop Bars) ,  you  will  have  to change the BRAKE CABLES even if you did have enough existing cable length.   WHY?  Because the TOURIST LEVERS take the ASPIRIN pill shape  CABLE ends   and  the Road Bike LEVERS take a narrower Mushroomed bullet looking standard road bike Cable end.           Look for parts from COLLEGIATE,  BREEZE  &  SUBURBAN for Weinmann Tourist Levers.   Certainly there are a bunch of other models too including Sting Ray, Krate, Varsity Tourist  etc  but you might pay more for the same exact item if it is described as being from a Sting Ray or Varsity Tourist.    Just make sure that the LEVERS look nice enough to present well when affixed to the bike in question.   Don't place ratty looking ones on a sharp looking bike, even though scarred and dinged ratty looking old WEINMANN tourist levers from the sixties & seventies will function flawlessly.   There are millions out there.  They are inexpensive even for ancient ones that look perfect.   
I damn sure would not hesitate to INSTALL TOURIST HANDLEBARS & LEVERS on to any vintage 10 speed,  12 speed or 15 speed bicycle,   IF  UPRIGHT TOURIST STYLE IS THE WAY THAT YOU PREFER TO RIDE.    I recommend that anyone that is over 40 years old and if they don't already ride on average at least 100 miles per month & have no reason to ride at a very fast pace,  that they should consider going TOURIST STYLE.     It is all about fun and enjoyment.  If you're not having fun, then you are doing something wrong.     Same advice about the SEAT,  pick one that you like the best and don't worry what it weighs because if you are not comfortable,  what good is a lightweight  one that tortures your behind.   Get the handlebar grips that you like best.   Don't let somebody tell you that you have to have this  and  you can't have that  because it is too early or too new.  You do what makes it most enjoyable for you to ride.    Just keep the stem height and seat post height within the safe limit marks for minimum insertion.   You should also seriously consider wearing a bicycle helmet if you currently do not do so at the present time.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2021)

@Tim s  I had a black one many years ago in the same size, all original, right down to the tires. This one needs a LOT of love and parts, but it will be an occasional rider for me. Cheap purchase for a project as I see it.
Your red one, like most of your bikes, looks new from what I can see. Nice find!! 🙂


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 31, 2021)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> Quakertownrich:
> The stem on your SUPERIOR appears to be raised too high,  thus beyond the safety limit mark.  You do want to check and make certain that it is not beyond the safety limit mark BEFORE YOU ATTEMPT TO RIDE IT.



Thank you. I purchased bike like that and as it is not rideable, I saw no reason other than OCD to adjust before total disassembly.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

I had one like that in high school! It was a discounted previous year model at the local Schwinn shop. Those aluminum rims were no match for north Jersey potholes! I had to scrounge up a set of steel Varsity rims to keep it going. I'd become lazy about locking it, and one day I left my last class, and it was gone.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 6, 2021)

Quite a few hours into it, but it's coming along nicely... 🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2021)

Careful on the decals. Seems these were some of the most fragile decals of all.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 8, 2021)

Except for the tires, it's almost done...


----------



## Tim s (Nov 8, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 9, 2021)

"You can't turn a sows ear into a silk purse" was the old expression, but you have to try as best as you can! 🤪


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 9, 2021)

We all knew that you were the man for the job!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Nov 13, 2021)

So, the foam is staying? (Cringe)


----------



## HARPO (Nov 13, 2021)

Quakertownrich said:


> So, the foam is staying? (Cringe)




I'm probably going to be selling it, so the next owner can put whatever color and material on it they desire. If I were keeping it, the foam would be gone. 😎


----------



## HARPO (Nov 15, 2021)

Just threw some old tires on it to get it outside and get a few shots.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2021)

Good looking ride. Those were at the top of the $ list back in the day. Like $350 in 1980.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Good looking ride. Those were at the top of the $ list back in the day. Like $350 in 1980.




Quite a bit of coin, considering that was 40 years ago. I've had a couple of these over the years and they ride very well. Basically, it's the same bike as the Panasonic DX-4000's I have. 😎


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow...Nice job on it.
You do amazing work!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Apr 2, 2022)

Fun Bikes, those Voyageur 11.8s


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 2, 2022)

First 2 bicycles shown -front derailleur need to be lowered

Aspirin cable end is called 'barrell' end


----------

